# Equipment



## Lexo408 (Dec 24, 2017)

Does anybody know where to buy a spray rig near the Bay Area or Central Valley for the California people only


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What kind of "Spray Rig"? Do you mean spray foam?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

check your local Craigslist ads under "Farm and Garden or "tools" . May be some Cal approved hand held, backpack, or truck/trailer mount pesticide spray tanks on CL ...your choice I guess since you did not say. Buyer beware of course...with CL people.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Plenty of options here. 

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=sprayer


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on what exactly your looking for.
Tractor Supply
Northern Tool
Agri Supply
Just to name a few.


----------

